# إدخل و حمل ( etabs 9.7.4 - safe 12.3.0 - sap 10/14 - prokon 2.4/2.5 - cad2008/2012 - office 2007 )



## سبع الليل بتنون (30 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله وحده ، و الصلاة و السلام على من لا نبي بعده ، و بعد ::

إخواني في الله أعضاء الملتقى الجميل الذي طالما تعلمت منه الكثير ،، و استفدت من أعضائه كثيراً ::

أتقدم إليكم اليوم بهذه البرامج الأساسية لأي مهندس إنشائي ،، نسخ ممتازة و تعمل بكفاءة ،،و مرفق معها جميع الكراكات ،، و على روابط ميديا فاير سريعة ...

و لنبدأ الآن مع برنامج ::

ETABS 9.7.4

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jho3ycyyoocktgx
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5aih09bq4ahzb18
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ry69k058tz84k4u
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?86yia55ygnfzs4n


SAFE 12.3.0 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ir5zn5f21c51uoa
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qzc6cm8xk9f5y51
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rkz3ybet0s4w8d1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mj512657pdnk1vb
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?i266hseujsix2hd


SAP 10 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?r4ajpbczohn5b5c
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?b3kbcscxky9r71x

SAP14 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?96bhuwn1z93ncpk
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rc38rwa3kumawjn
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7b7p1wisin1cdyn

PROKON 2.4 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rwmlk843uuv7qhd

PROKON 2.5 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?etvfeb299n1t337

AUTOCAD 2008

http://www.mediafire.com/?y5rbvxb5wfiks3w
http://www.mediafire.com/?gdfsb7exy8tj18g
http://www.mediafire.com/?94b6iwuxoanxe3w
http://www.mediafire.com/?n99vtugd8taa9f0
http://www.mediafire.com/?g5cqc5kccex5ybz
http://www.mediafire.com/?bpom1r1t9yz31ny
http://www.mediafire.com/?ef3nyd36aajavlu
http://www.mediafire.com/?ks5bq0uv14kmj91

AUTOCAD 2012 ( STRUCTURAL DETAILING) 

 26 جزء يمكنك تحميلها من هذه الصفحة 




OFFICE 2007

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?71xg4egnyq6od70
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5k44cima81fcrow
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tza3usbjddfprqu
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9waaaay3r7ndz66
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?aumnn6nc9ed5b1k

و في الختام لا تنسونا و تنسوا إخوانكم في سوريا و فلسطين من صالح الدعاء 
​


----------



## wagih khalid (30 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي العمل الطيب


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (1 مايو 2012)

​

​*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي العمل الطيب*


----------



## السيدنصير (1 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي العمل الطيب


----------



## hossamkatab (1 مايو 2012)

مشكور ولكن برنامج بروكن يعمل معى تجريبى حتى بعد ادخال الكود فى الكراك


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً إخواني الكرام :: المهندس / وجيه عباس ( البرنس اللي لقطت منه الأوتوكاد ديتيلينج - ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك - ) ، و المهندس أيمن عبد الفتاح ، و المهندس السيد نصير ، و المهندس حسام خطاب 

مروركم أسعدني كثيراً 

مهندس / حسام :: كراك 2.4 يعمل بدون مشاكل و مجرب ،، و لكن مشكلته أنه يعطي نسب التسليح الدنيا مبالغ فيها لا أعرف لماذا .... عموماً يا أخي جاري رفع أفضل نسخة من البروكون لا تحتاج لكراك نهائياً ،،و متميزة فعلاً ،، إنتظرها غداً إن شاء الله ....


----------



## hossamkatab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه يا ريت لان البروكن غالبا يشتغل فترة ويرجع تجريبى والكراك لا يصلح مرة اخرى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك اريد ان اسال عن الايتابس

=====
1. Run csimp.exe
------------------------
2. Select product ETABS 9.5
Go to installation folder and open the file (echoid.exe) and see the following:
Locking Code 1: 4-xxxxx
Lockgin Code 2: 0-0
------------------------
3. Copy(save) the code: xxxxx (numbers and letters after the 4-)
------------------------
4. Enter yout localcode xxxxx
Select license expire date (WARNING!!! 1 year max).
------------------------
5. Generate your license file (it took few seconds - just wait confirmation for generator).
------------------------
6. Rename generated file to "lservrc" and copy to corresponding program dir.




انا تابعت كل الخطوات ولكن الخطوت السادسة لم افهمها هلا تكرم احد وشرح لي ماذا يجب ان افعل وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## eng_defoo (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bassem2005 (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (1 مايو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك اريد ان اسال عن الايتابس
> 
> =====
> 1. Run csimp.exe
> ...



شوفي يا باشمهندسة فاطمة :::

بعد عمل generate تولد لدينا ملف (etabs 9.5 5-1..... lic ) هذا الملف نقوم بتغيير إسمه إلى ( lservrc ) - لاحظي أن لا يكون له إمتداد ،، يعني الملف الناتج ( اسم . امتداد ) نغيره إلى ( اسم فقط ) ثم نأخذه كوبي و باست إلى مسار البرنامج فيسألنا هل تريد الإستبدال ؟؟ نعم .. فيعمل البرنامج زي الحلااوة 

​


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (1 مايو 2012)

hossamkatab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه يا ريت لان البروكن غالبا يشتغل فترة ويرجع تجريبى والكراك لا يصلح مرة اخرى


لا ما تخافش يا برنس ،،، بكرة إن شاء الله جايب لك نسخة تشتغل عشر سنين ،، من غير كرااك ،، البرنامج الذهبي


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (1 مايو 2012)

الإخوة مهندس ضيفو ، باسم 2005 ، فاطمة المهاجرة ::: 

جزاكم الله خيراً على المرور و التعليق ..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (1 مايو 2012)

سبع الليل بتنون قال:


> شوفي يا باشمهندسة فاطمة :::
> 
> بعد عمل generate تولد لدينا ملف (etabs 9.5 5-1..... lic ) هذا الملف نقوم بتغيير إسمه إلى ( lservrc ) - لاحظي أن لا يكون له إمتداد ،، يعني الملف الناتج ( اسم . امتداد ) نغيره إلى ( اسم فقط ) ثم نأخذه كوبي و باست إلى مسار البرنامج فيسألنا هل تريد الإستبدال ؟؟ نعم .. فيعمل البرنامج زي الحلااوة
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 80458​



بارك الله فيك اشكرك جزيل الشكر لمساعدتي لكن سؤالي هو اين يتولد الملف انا لا اجده والذي بالصورة تماما توصلت لهذه المرحلة وذهبت لملف ايتاب وبحثت عن هذا الملف فلم اجده ,اناعند نقل ملف الكراك لداخل ملف الايتابس لا يقبل ب generate

خلاص انا حليت المشكلة كنت استعمل الكراك مباشرة من سي دس كان علي ان انقلة لمكان ما كالمكتب شكرا جزيلا لك​


----------



## civil90 (4 مايو 2012)

allah bless you


----------



## علي زكور (5 مايو 2012)

اللهم انصرنا على هؤولاء المجرمين فإنهم لا يعجزونك
الله يجزيك الخير ياسبع الليل


----------



## المهندس الامين (5 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وجزاك اللله خيرا على ما قدمت وياريت حد ينزلنا برناج ستاد برو ويكون شغال على ويندوز7 وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## ود العوض (21 مايو 2012)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم وربنا يجزاك الجنة


----------



## ELKAISAR (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## انور الاستشاري (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بجهودك :: وفقكم الله


----------



## yagoub omer (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد النواري (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mustafa20099 (8 يونيو 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو وبارك الله فيك يااخي وجزاك الله الف خير ومزيد من العطاء 
تحياتي لك اخي العزيز من كل قلبي وشكرا لك


----------



## ELKAISAR (8 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وحفظ سوريا الحبيبة


----------



## sayed2051 (11 يونيو 2012)

:28:جزاك الله خيرا:28::77::13:​


----------



## adz0086 (11 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## انور الاستشاري (14 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لجهودك الطيبه : بارك الله بك "" لكن لا تنسى وعدك لنا بان ترفع روابط لـ بروكون 2.4 و كراك فعال

لانه النسخه الـ بروكون 2.5 تظل ديمو مع نجاحي بتنصيب البرنامج و تفعيل الكراك لانه البرنامج يفرض عليك بأنه قيمة fc = 15 Mpa

و شكرا لك


----------



## رامي راجي (14 يونيو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## فرحان جواد (15 يونيو 2012)

نحن بانتظار بركون


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (15 يونيو 2012)

شكراً ولكن safe بعد التحميل لا يستجيب للفك والتثبيت


----------



## eng_m_alshammri (15 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng.aim91 (22 يونيو 2012)

*تم تحميل برنامج etabs 9.7.4
شغال 100 % ... ألف شكر أخي الكريم 
*​


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (22 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امييييييييييين


----------



## السيد يوسف (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.3laa (26 يونيو 2012)

مشكور على موضوعك المميز


----------



## khaledanis (3 يوليو 2012)

انا بعد ما دونت وفكيت الضغط بتاع الاسطوانه بتاعت الايتابس ، اعمل ايه بقا خطوه خطوه كده وحيات ابوكم


----------



## احمد الياسر (3 يوليو 2012)

thanks


----------



## MHSala7 (10 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (16 يوليو 2012)

منتظر شرح لبرنامج الايتابس لو سمحتواااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng_E.R.K (18 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا على هذه الروابط المفيدة

هناك مشكلة كراك Sap 14 لايعمل


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (19 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ...وجزاك كل خير


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (20 يوليو 2012)

الايتابس شغااااااااااااااااال والكراك وكله تمام 

اتمني شرح برنامج بروكون لما يعطي تسليح اكبر


----------



## abu Habib (26 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله 1000000000000خير


----------



## eng -abdo (1 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم .....دورت على بروكون 2.4 كامل بكراك وما لقيتهوش اذا فيكم حد عندو البرنامج كامل ممكن يبعتهو لي حالا على الميل ده ..عاجلا [email protected]


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (1 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG: AZIZA (1 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحت لو تكرمت بأي رابط فيدني عن برنامج ال safe بطريقه مبتدئه ولكن ضروري لو سمحت يعني اريد خطوات البرنامج وخطوات ادخال الاحمال وكل شيء ولكن بطريه مبسطه بالكود البريطاني وشكرا


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا

ما فائدة برنامج prokon


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (26 أغسطس 2012)

روووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (29 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وريث القيسين (3 سبتمبر 2012)

عمل مذهل .. بارك الله فيك




... وريثكـ


----------



## malshaibah (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله ألف خير ، لو تزيد تنزل *csi column *با أكون ممنون


----------



## El Engineer (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*الف شكر للمهندس سبع الليل بتنون ......
وخالص الشكر للمهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة .
*


----------



## المهندس عماد عبده (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*سبع الليل بتنون* 




​شكرا جزيلا على المجهود .... لكن تم حذف الروابط ... رجاء رفعها مرة أخرى خصوصا إيتابس و سيف و ... بروكون كما وعدت يعمل دائما


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (30 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعادة الروابط من جديد وبالاخص الايتابس والسيف مع التقدير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مطلوب روابط سيف تعمل


----------



## ابو حسنين (30 أكتوبر 2012)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن اعادة الروابط من جديد وبالاخص الايتابس والسيف مع التقدير



ممكن اعادة الروابط لو سمحتم


----------



## enghosssam (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رابط safe مش شغالللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## هشام جلال المصري (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## amgad171 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​​


----------



## mansr (25 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جماعه الروابط تم حذفها


----------



## engkhaled20 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## AmO_oN (6 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي العمل الطيب


----------



## Abdo Essam (6 أغسطس 2013)

*SAFE V12.3.1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## osama.one (18 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد لله على اللقاء


----------

